# Raf manby control tower and bunker



## urban phantom (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all this control tower was built in 1967 im not sure if it was ever used its suffered a lot over the years and now is verry unsafe . we also found an old bunker and concreat bombs . 
i did this explore as normal with my wife and are dog it was not possible to get into the upper part of of the control tower as it had been bricked up and stair case removed . 
There is some history
RAF Manby opened in 1938, home to The Empire Air Armament School. Many bomb discposal techniques were invented at Manby, a hazardous operation. 

By June 1940, RAF Manby housed the Joint Services Bomb Disposal School. Royal Engineers and Royal Navy demolition parties being trained alongside their RAF counterparts. In August 1940, the bomb disposal workload, generated by ever-increasing enemy activity, led to the establishment of 25 mobile BD squads, increased in manpower strength from three to 25 personnel each. 

Manby later became the home of the College of Air Warfare, part of which was the School of Resfresher Flying. 

The base closed in 1974. Today the site is used for Agriculture, the hangers are used as a grain store, with other buildings being used for industry. It is also home to Manby and District Model Aero Club. 

now for some picture



urbex raf manby control tower 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 005 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 011 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 016 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 019 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby control tower 022 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby  by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby  by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf manby  by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## night crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting little report, did like the bomb.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks mate glad you liked it


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 30, 2011)

nice post as always from you 

thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 31, 2011)

PROSNIPER said:


> nice post as always from you
> 
> thanks for sharing



Thanks mate glad you liked it


----------

